# مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*





ذو وظيفة كبيرة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لأنه بكل بساطه وضع حل نهااااااااائي لكل من يعاني من انقطاع الاتصال لديه
بسبب من يستخدون برنامج الـNetcut


والبرنامج سوف اقوم بشرحه علي اكثر من مقطع
وان شاء الله سوف يكون الشرح وافيا كل استخداماته


الحماية


حماية كامله ومتكامله
100%
وزي ماتعودنا الشرح بالصور يسهل علينا كل حاجه







واجهة البرنامج المتواضعه بكل بتضغط Start


ضبط اعدادات البرنامج


ندخل علي option ومنها






من حسن الحظ وانا بكتب الموضوع ظهر واحد يحاول اعاقتي في كتابة الموضوع لكن علي مين  فظهرة الرساله في الحال






التخفي من برامج قطع الاتصال
( NETCUT - Switch Sniffer)
وما شبهها


من Option نختار
Security settings







ودي تعتبر اكبر ضربة قاضيه لكل مثل هذه البرامج
لأنه باستخدام الخاصيه دي
ماحدش هايعرف يشوف الاي بي بتاعك
لأن الاي بي بتاعك مش هايبان لأي شخص من اللي بيستخدموا الـ NETCUTوغيرها
والبرنامج مش هايعرف يحدد الاي بي بتاعك وهايبان كأنك مش موجود علي الشبكه


والميزه التانيه واللي تهم ناس كتير
انه بيحمي من برامج التجسس اللي بتتجسس علي السويتش وتعرف محادثات الماسنجر وما شبهها


معرفة من كان يحاول قطع الاتصال عنك









من واجهة البرنامج اختار 
Icoming ARP Spoof
وعند التبويب الي اسمه
Attacker IP
هاتلاقي رقم الاي بي بتاعه


والتصرف بقي يرجع ليك في الاخر 

DOWNLOAD

http://rapidshare.com/files/54621816/antiarp4.3.1_eng.exe​*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*

شكرآ على البرنامج

لكن لية استخدام للى عندهم Dsl ؟​


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*

انا مبتعملش مع البرامج دى يامة فا مش هقدر افيدك 
لكن متزعليش هدورلك على الطريقة وجبهالك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*

لا انا كنت بستفسر بس 

انا النت مش بيقطع عندى 

انا اشتراكى Dslمن الشركة على طول مش مشتركة مع حد

ماتتعبش ميرسى كتير​


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*

*لو عايزة مفيش مشكلة
برحتك احنا خوات*


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*

برنامج صينى عشرة علي عشرة بس مشكلة انة مش مجانى وتجربي


----------



## عمود الدين (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## muroo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*

ميرسى بس يارب ينفع علشان بجد انا مظلوم فى الشبكة بتاعتى


----------



## borma (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*

*الف شكر على البرنامج وهو مفيد فعلا بس مشكلته أنه 15 يوم بس يا ريت لو لقيتله اى كراك او سريال يبقى شكرا قوى *


----------



## 7swka (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

*من غير برنامج , ممكن تفتح Run و بعد كده تكتب cmd وبعد كده تكتب arp -a
هيجيب الفاتحين NETCUT  او Switch Sniffer*


----------



## mizoyamizo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

اسف على السؤال اللى يمكن يكون غبى شويه..
البرنامج ده فايدته ايه ... يعنى ممكن يذود سرعه النت ولا ايه وظيفته الاساسيه ... وينفع من Dsl
على العلم انى مشترك فى وصله مع اصحابى


----------



## s_h (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

انا عندى سوأل 
انا حملت البرنامج و عملت علية اسكان طلع معلهوش فيرس ولا حاجة بس كل ماجى اسطبة الانت فيرس بيجبلى رسالة فيها ان البرنامج ده مفيرس 
فا انا محتار هل البرنامج مفيرس ام لا
و الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## s_h (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

mizoyamizo
بص البرنامج ده لل dsl 
انت مشترك فى الشبكة فا معنى كدة ان فى ناس كتير معاك على الشبكة . بيسطبو برنامج اسمو نت قط ده بيفصل النت من عندك 
علشان كدة الاخ الفاضل جاب البرنامج دة علشان ميعرفوش يقطعو عنك النت 
اوك


----------



## 7swka (23 يناير 2008)

s_h قال:


> انا عندى سوأل
> انا حملت البرنامج و عملت علية اسكان طلع معلهوش فيرس ولا حاجة بس كل ماجى اسطبة الانت فيرس بيجبلى رسالة فيها ان البرنامج ده مفيرس
> فا انا محتار هل البرنامج مفيرس ام لا
> و الرب يبارك حياتك



*عالشان البرنامج بيشغل على حاجه اسمها ARP والAntivirus بيفتكره virus

وعلشان الناس الوحشه :act23:البتستعمل Netcut اتفضله Anti-Netcut*
:smile01*Download*


----------



## s_h (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*



7swka قال:


> *عالشان البرنامج بيشغل على حاجه اسمها ARP والAntivirus بيفتكره virus
> 
> وعلشان الناس الوحشه :act23:البتستعمل Netcut اتفضله Anti-Netcut*
> :smile01*Download*



شكرا على ردك
بس اسلوبك فى الرد مش لزيز 
اوك باااااى


----------



## 7swka (24 يناير 2008)

*انا مش اصدى عالكوا*
وادى ياعم Netcut بالسريال بتاعوا

Download

Serial No


----------



## zakyafnan (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

مشكور علي البرنامح جميل جدا​


----------



## الوداعة (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

:yaka:شكرآ على هذا البرنامج الجميل .... ويسوع يعوض تعب محبتك :yaka:​


----------



## noraa (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

مشكور وعلى فكرة انت  لفت  نظرى لحاجة مهمة انا  كنت عامله ip يعنى كان من السهل ان حد يدخل على جهازى


----------



## شوشو سوسو (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

بيقولو انو بياثر على الجهاز


----------



## عمود الدين (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*



moslem20200 قال:


> برنامج صينى عشرة علي عشرة بس مشكلة انة مش مجانى وتجربي



*شكرا  لردك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البر*



borma قال:


> *الف شكر على البرنامج وهو مفيد فعلا بس مشكلته أنه 15 يوم بس يا ريت لو لقيتله اى كراك او سريال يبقى شكرا قوى *



*هحول اجبهولك كامل 
شكرا لردك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*



7swka قال:


> *من غير برنامج , ممكن تفتح Run و بعد كده تكتب cmd وبعد كده تكتب arp -a
> هيجيب الفاتحين NETCUT  او Switch Sniffer*



*شكرا الاضافة​*


----------



## عمود الدين (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*



zakyafnan قال:


> مشكور علي البرنامح جميل جدا​



*شكرا  لردك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*



الوداعة قال:


> :yaka:شكرآ على هذا البرنامج الجميل .... ويسوع يعوض تعب محبتك :yaka:​



*شكرا  لردك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*



noraa قال:


> مشكور وعلى فكرة انت  لفت  نظرى لحاجة مهمة انا  كنت عامله ip يعنى كان من السهل ان حد يدخل على جهازى



*شكرا  لردك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*



شوشو سوسو قال:


> بيقولو انو بياثر على الجهاز



*متقلقيش شكرا  لردك​*


----------



## roby210 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجأأأأأأأأأة الان وبكل سهولة اعرف مين اللي عمل عليك netcut مع هذا البرنامج الخ*

لف شكر على البرنامج وهو مفيد فعلا بس مشكلته أنه 15 يوم بس يا ريت لو لقيتله اى كراك او سريال يبقى شكرا قوى


----------



## malak_adel_4 (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------

